# poster child for wild hog elimination



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

ok here ya go , someone posted this on another forum but with the gripe about hog hunting I thought I would share it here, this is the reason you drop any hog you see any way you see fit , just replace the **** with any other animal the runs wild naturaly in other words native (if you want to get real crazy with this just put a kid in place of that ****,not to far of a reach pigs/hogs/boars are notorious for wiping out thier food supply and finding new ones)


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I never eat them.........***** or wild hogs, but I do shoot the hogs I see and let them lay where they fall. Better to have a few fat coyotes around than a new litter of pigs to lay waste to the woods.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I would love to be able to harvest a wild hog or two. However nothing would go to waste in my hunting camp. If the frezzer was full, then the meat would be shared with other neighbors and family members.

Waste not want not, eh!

brownegg


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Like I have said before a hog will eat anything before it eats them first.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, that is just plain scary!!!! I hate those ---- things, we are starting to get some on our place and I've told everyone to shoot em. They destroy everything they come across.
When I was a did


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, that is just plain scary!!!! I hate those ---- things, we are starting to get some on our place and I've told everyone to shoot em. They destroy everything they come across.
When I was a kid a wild sow just about killed me, if it hadn't been for a dog I had she would have got the job done.
P.J.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Copperhead, I see your from around the same area I is. I live just north of Tahlequah of about 25 miles. I wasn't sure if there was any around here till a couple of months ago a lady and her two kids hit one with their car. So I guess they have finally reached my area as well.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Know a Guy that had them kill all his Sheep.

I'm wanting to go Hog hunting again in about a month.

big rockpile


----------

